
Introducing YouTube HTML5 Supported Videos - blasdel
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2010/01/introducing-youtube-html5-supported.html
======
furyg3
_Our support for HTML5 is an early experiment, and there are some limitations.
HTML5 on YouTube doesn't support videos with ads, captions, or annotations
[...]_

I think I speak for everyone when I say: YouTube... do not fix these bugs!!!

~~~
IgorPartola
From <http://www.youtube.com/html5>:

    
    
      # Videos with ads are not supported (they will play in the Flash player)
      # Fullscreen is not supported
    

So, no they should fix these bugs.

------
kilian
It's a shame they're not offering ogg theora (thus excluding firefox) but a
step in the right direction nonetheless!

~~~
zokier
The shame is on Mozilla being so bullheaded and not implementing h264 and
other parts MPEG4 _standard_.

(and this has been discussed over and over...)

~~~
kilian
I wouldn't agree. The choice between a patent-encumbered h264 or an improving
open standard?

If you read this part: <http://www.diveintohtml5.org/video.html#licensing> it
becomes clear that h264 isn't really a viable option for an open web. _You
will have to start paying licensing fees by 2011 if you use the h264 codec_.
Now I'm not against paying for good things, but paying $2500+ per year per
video doesn't sound too attractive...

~~~
zokier
The point is that there is no need to make a choice between h264 and Theora.
Firefox could easily support both (and a variety of other formats) if MozCo
would allow it. I'm not against endorsing Theora, but it shouldn't break
interoperability/compatibility and degrade overall user experience.

~~~
davidblair
By not supporting h264 it helps prevent that codec from becoming the standard.
If Firefox were to support ogg/h264 and everyone else supported only h264 then
no one would bother with the ogg support. The format war would be lost at that
point.

~~~
AlexMax
What "format war"? Everyone already standardized on h264 years ago, and there
is a built in h264 decoder on damn near everything these days.

Keeping two copies of every movie would be a waste of CPU cycles, disk space
and bandwidth (Theora videos are bigger than their h264 equivalents). Dropping
support for h264 in favor of Ogg is also not an option due to h264 being in
everything.

------
megaman821
Could h264 support be added to Firefox with a plugin? Windows and Mac OS have
the ability to natively play h264 videos, perhaps there is a way for FF to
hook into that and not have to worry about any h264 licensing fees.

~~~
blasdel
No, they belligerently designed their <video> and <audio> implementations to
make that incredibly difficult to do without forking the whole project.

They link directly with liboggplay instead of using a library like ffmpeg
(Chrome), gstreamer (Opera), Quicktime (Safari), or DirectShow (IE,
eventually). They don't even support any other container formats! _I hope
their heads fall off._

------
jrnkntl
ClickToFlash just became obsolete for Youtube for me.

------
IgorPartola
I wonder what Adobe will have to say about this. As a Firefox user, I am out
of luck with no h264 support. It's interesting that the only two browsers that
don't support Theora are Safari and IE, which makes the choice of h264 as the
standard a bit odd to me.

~~~
bonaldi
I'm expecting a post from their paid Flash commenter (I'm sorely tempted to
say professional troll, given some of his recent posts) jon dowdell saying
something mocking about Ogg, then adding that HTML 5 is purely for minority
browsers, and Adobe is fully focused on helping businesses and advertisers
connect rich internet content with their customers in innovative and engaging
ways.

(Translation: Flash will always rule, we're betting the company against Apple-
Google-Mozilla, and the rest of the internet may hate us, but it won't matter
because IE and Windows will dominate forever)

Meanwhile, those of us using "minority" browsers and Macs will do to Flash
exactly what we did to Real.

~~~
jdowdell
Not classy, but then, that's what pseudonyms are for.... ;-)

(I was sort of relieved to see YouTube take the beta off... brings the
conversation down from the clouds and into reality.)

------
billpg
Can captions be supported with HTML5 videos? I could live without annotations,
but I wouldn't want to lose captions.

Bill, I see deaf people.

~~~
CWIZO
You can implement that with regular HTML/Canvas/SVG on-top of the video.
That's the beauty of the whole thing. I do wonder if full-screen will be
supported someday.

------
noamsml
Is it just me, or are the YouTube html5 videos of degraded quality on the
Linux Chrome beta?

~~~
tensafefrogs
The player doesn't let you change video size/quality, so you might be seeing
the lower res versions.

------
AndrewDucker
Is there a way to add additional video support into Firefox through an addon?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Short answer, no.

This is an evil plot or noble attempt (delete as appropriate) by Mozilla to
promote royalty free audio and video standards on the web over popular
standards with patent fees.

~~~
protomyth
Are we really, really sure that no one is lurking with a patent?

~~~
AndrewDucker
That's why you make it possible to plug in any video codec you like, and
isolate them from the Mozilla Foundation itself.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Mozilla Foundation isn't trying to protect itself, it's trying to protect the
web.

You can disagree with that goal and/or with their strategy, but if you think
it's just about Mozilla not wanting to pay fees then you're going to be very
confused about what they do and why.

